# Forum Youngblood DoubleDog...



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Didn't know if anybody knows much about or has ridden the DoubleDog...looking for a new jib board and seems like a pretty good board as far as flex and camber beneath each foot for plenty of pop. I was gonna pair it with Shaka bindings...any thoughts? I have a Burton Process 155 for all mountain and was thinking on getting a slightly smaller 154 in the DoubleDog - Thanks


----------



## Capita2JZGTE (Dec 13, 2012)

I've always had good luck with Forum decks. I've never ridden a doubledog youngblood but I use to have an 09 Youngblood which was cambered and that was one of my favorite park decks. It had a perfect mix of flex and pop and I was 100% confident with the stability when bombing groomers and throwing hard carves. 

Hybrid camber takes a little getting use to but I can't imagine you not loving the Youngblood. If you end of getting it please put up a review, I want to know how the doubledog version rides. 

Also, if you're going to be doing a lot of jibbing they make a chilidog version which is just straight rocker. That would work better with the Shaka bindings since they have that split down the center, designed to work with the flex of rockers, and the doubledog has rocker in the center and camber under foot.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Would a different set of bindings work better, forum preferred, with the DoubleDog instead of the Shaka's in your opinion? Sorry, not very versed in Forum's gear. This would be my first Forum board, I've always been Burton true through the years. Just heard great things about jibbing with the DoubleDog and I'm up to try something new.


----------



## Capita2JZGTE (Dec 13, 2012)

jwelsh83 said:


> Would a different set of bindings work better, forum preferred, with the DoubleDog instead of the Shaka's in your opinion? Sorry, not very versed in Forum's gear. This would be my first Forum board, I've always been Burton true through the years. Just heard great things about jibbing with the DoubleDog and I'm up to try something new.


No the Shaka's will do just fine with that deck. They are super flexy and should be perfect for jibbing. 

I was just saying if you wanted to get the most out of them, rocker might be the better option because the split base plate and hinge disk were designed to flex more with RC boards when pressing and buttering. That's not to say they won't work great with a hybrid camber.

Also if you aren't dead set on Forum bindings, give the Ride Rodeos a peek.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, please post a review. Also interested in how this performs, build quality etc.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll post a review soon. Just ordered the DoubleDog with the Shakas and I'll include some pics of the set up. Went with a 154 and hope to get it out to the park soon. I live in Ohio, so the weather has been in the warm side and am waiting for some cold, snowy weather. Thanks and for all those interested, I'll post a separate review thread and will let you know here when the review is out.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys, got pics up of my DoubleDog with Shakas and should hopefully have a review out within the next week or two given I have decent enough weather to get out and ride...looking forward to it!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks really nice. Enjoy the ride and look forward to your review.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

*DoubleDog Review...*

Hey guys, I'm here to throw down my short review of the Forum DoubleDog. I've ridden it around half a dozen times so far and still don't consider it too be broken in enough to make any clear arguments that benefit or discourage this board...that's my disclaimer lol. Only because experience varies from person to person and my opinion isn't one in the same, so with that being said...

I went with the 154 as I ride a 155 all mountain. I got the total set up online for about $400-$450...not too bad for board and bindings and got everything for around 25-30% off. Always looking for deals! The set up was a breeze other than fighting with the Shaka bindings in trying to extend the footbed because of the stiffness of the overall binding. I usually ride packed, groomers. Especially this year since we've had our rise and dips in Ohio temps...not a whole lot of natural snow. I know this is considered a park board but I felt very confident anywhere on the mountain. Rails, boxes, hard carves, medium to high speeds...wherever. What I do love the most is the individual camber under each foot. This played big for me with board slides when I'd try to hit those elevated rails that didn't have a high kicker. And it really helped throughout the day as the runs became more messy prior to the evening groom...clumps of snow and uneven terrain. I felt like the individual foot camber kept me more balanced and absorbed more of humps and bumps directly under my feet, with the rocker in the center and ends, staying in contact with slope the whole time. Buttering and tail pressing made the board VERY fun to just mess around with during those casual rides and throw an ollie or two in. I'm not a confident switch rider yet and usually set myself up to land with my lead but I had many good runs riding switch with this board and felt confident. The only con I really would have is that board demands control because of its playfulness and I'd be lying if I didn't tell you I did a header or two in the park or while goofing off. But that is the great thing about the DoubleDog...it's versatile in all areas, I feel, and allows that creativity. This is just my short review of the board and if you have any questions, ask away! Because I'm sure I missed plenty of stuff that some of you reading, may have looked to hear about this board. - Thanks


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I just picked up a Youngblood Doubledog in 150W. Threw some Burton Customs on there and I find the flex to match up well with the board.

Did some small/medium kickers and carves on black. It was pretty icy here and thought it held up very well. This is much shorter than my usual length (154-155) but felt very confident on it. This is my first board with individual foot camber and loved it.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool, glad you liked the board. I think a much shorter board is the way to go for a park board anyhow. I've got a Burton Custom X @ a 158 and like I said, my DD is a 154. The individual foot camber is nice...they're almost like individual shock absorbers. Nice when hitting stomps and when the ride gets bumpy. I feel more stable on this board for sure with the footed camber. Enjoy!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Just ordered this exact set up. Same size and all. Thanks for the preview lol


----------

